# Bi-xenon high beam not working



## vrod (Dec 1, 2012)

Hey guys,

Reposted thread in the lightning forum, since i couldnt get any assistance from the vcds-guys. i have retrofitted oem bi-xenon on my golf plus 2007 and everything is working except for the high beams! The shutter is simply not able to go down to release the extra light and i am getting these errors in VCDS:


```
Friday,15,February,2013,16:12:46:16946
VCDS Version: Release 11.11.5 (x64)
Data version: 20121222


                Address 09: Cent. Elect.       Labels: 3C0-937-049-23-H.LBL
Control Module Part Number: 3C0 937 049 E    HW: 3C0 937 049 E
  Component and/or Version: Bordnetz-SG     H37 1002
           Software Coding: AB8B8F2700041800000A00000F000000000B5D035C
            Work Shop Code: WSC 12345 785 00200
           Additional Info: 5M0955119B  Wischer 041106 020  0501   
                      VCID: 2B55C23A8A470240A4E
2 Faults Found:

02498 - Left Low Beam Reflector Motor (V294) 
            012 - Electrical Fault in Circuit
             Freeze Frame:
                    Fault Status: 01101100
                    Fault Priority: 3
                    Fault Frequency: 1
                    Reset counter: 66
                    Mileage: 88381 km
                    Time Indication: 0

             Freeze Frame:
                        ON 
                    Voltage: 12.10 V
                        ON 
                        ON 
                        OFF 
                        OFF 
                        OFF 

02499 - Right Low Beam Reflector Motor (V295) 
            012 - Electrical Fault in Circuit
             Freeze Frame:
                    Fault Status: 01101100
                    Fault Priority: 3
                    Fault Frequency: 1
                    Reset counter: 66
                    Mileage: 88381 km
                    Time Indication: 0

             Freeze Frame:
                        ON 
                    Voltage: 12.00 V
                        ON 
                        ON 
                        OFF 
                        OFF 
                        OFF
```
The xenon range module reports no errors and cornering light and auto leveling is also working as it should. I have tried to measure volts, nothing is coming through even though theres connection from the A5/D6 out to the respective lights... i have tested that with a voltmeter. Wires have been triple checked..

Any help will be greatly appreciated! thanks


----------

